# Créer un réseau avec Time Capsule



## colomea (30 Décembre 2008)

bonjour

Tout d'abord tous ms voeux en cette période de fêtes

J'ai un IMAC et je souhaite acquérir une Time Capsule pour sauvegarder mes données et mettre en réseau une imprimante et ma chaîne stéreo ( en prenant en plus un Apple Airport)

Faut il que la Capsule soit relié à la livebox par voie filaire ou par WIFI cela suffit ?

Faut il paramétrer le Airport et si oui comment ?

Merci de votre aide

Bien cordialement


----------



## Mac in black (30 Décembre 2008)

Si tu relis la capsule via Wi-fi à la livebox, tu perds l'intérêt du wi-fi 802.11n (norme plus rapide) de la capsule car elle ne fera que rejoindre le réseau de la livebox qui lui est en 802.11g...
Personnellement, j'ai préféré une liaison filaire, et mes MACS sont connectés sur le réseau 802.11n émit par capsule, ce qui est vraiment beaucoup plus rapide pour les sauvegardes...
Je parles en connaissance de cause, car les sauvegardes sur un réseau 802.11g c'est vraiment très très lent.

Bonnes fêtes


----------



## bedwellO (30 Décembre 2008)

je suis d'accord, il te faut le bancher sur éthernet à la livebox. TC se charge par la suite de distribuer les adresses IP. Pour l'airpot airtune, il te faut la paramétrer via l'utilitaire AIPORT et la relier à ton réseau existant.

TC peut aussi te servir de disque dur externe. Enfin, tu peux relier une imprimante en USB ou Ethernet à ta borne.
A+


----------



## bedwellO (30 Décembre 2008)

je rajouterai que la borne se paramètre facilement avec l'utilitaire airport


----------



## Mac in black (30 Décembre 2008)

Petite précision les adresses IP ne sont pas distribuées par la time capsule car la livebox (est très chi....)et ne veut pas passer en mode pont donc c'est la time capsule qui passe en mode pont...
J'ai essayé d'appeler orange pour le faire mais il me dise de fixer un rendez vous avec un technicien ce qui coûtera 29 , tout ça en plus pour que si ça trouve le technicien me dise, ah non désolé ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## bedwellO (30 Décembre 2008)

Tu as raison.
Voici le paramétrage de la mienne:


----------



## Mac in black (30 Décembre 2008)

La politique d'Orange ADSL me déplaît vraiment, le service technique devrait être rebaptisé : service looser gratuit mais technique à 29


----------



## bedwellO (1 Janvier 2009)

tu as réussi ?


----------



## Mac in black (1 Janvier 2009)

toujours pas, impossible de passer cette fou..e livebox en mode pont, ils vont m'entendre chez orange sachant qu'en plus de cela on paye déjà pour être chez le leader, mais ils voudraient nous faire payer le service technique; 34cts/min ça leurs suffit pas ???


----------



## colomea (2 Janvier 2009)

bonjour



merci de votre réponse 

désolé pour mon retard mais j'étais absent

je comprends mieux le principe

je reviendrais sans doute vous "questionner" si je me décide

merci encore et tous mes voeux


----------



## bedwellO (4 Janvier 2009)

A ta disposition


----------



## Cybry (6 Janvier 2009)

@Mac in Black : si comme moi tu as la dernière livebox, la petite, elle ne peut pas être passée en configuration modem/bridge. Elle ne supporte que le mode routeur.

Dans cette config il faut passer la TC en mode bridge, mais je ne sais pas ce qu'on perd comme fonctions (je n'ai pas de TC, j'hésite à l'acheter je suis en train de comparer avec d'autres nas).

Avec le TC en mode bridge derrière une livebox mini ça doit donner ça :

Postes utilisateurs <--wifi ou ethernet--> TC{mode bridge,access point wifi ON} <-Ethernet-> Livebox{serveur dhcp on, wifi off, NAT, config routeur} <--RJ11/ADSL-->   (Internet)

Cybry


----------



## Mac in black (6 Janvier 2009)

Oui c'est la config que j'ai actuellement mais elle empeche l'utilisation de Back To My Mac comprise dans le Pack de service MobileMe
Cette fonction me rendrait pourtant bien des services et éviterait toutes les configurations (routage de port) que je dois faire...
Vive la livebox


----------

